# Abbey Wood: Blackwall Tunnel or Dartford Crossing?



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We're off to Abbey Wood CC site in the morning. We're familiar with the route down the A1 / M11, round the M25 to Dartford Crossing then along the A2 etc.

Tom Tom however said there was a ferry on the route (presumably Woolwich) which we declined, and it now wants to take us via Blackwall Tunnel.

Has anyone tried this route? What did you think of it?


Chris


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Stick with the Dartford crossing, then take the first exit and follow the signs to Welling. Then turn north to Abbey Wood. Not sure where the site is, never been there, but Blackwall tunnel, no way.

bob


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Blackwall tunnel OK if you are used to congested urban driving but can be very slow at busy times. Lanes are quite adequate but may seem narrow.

Dick


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Woolwich ferry is ok but they have stopped the duty free's


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Another good reason for ignoring sat nav and using a map and common sense.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The last time we visited abbey wood I just followed TT and ended up at Woolwich ferry. A 5 minute wait and quite amused.Queen Elizabeth bridge is easy with little queing at certain times of day. Avoid rush hour times . Enjoy your break
Davep


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Is your TomTom set up to avoid tolls? I've just put the route in on the online TomTom route planner and it says take the Dartford Crossing then turn right onto the A206 rather than carry on to the A2. The A206 is certainly more direct than the A2. As for the Blackwall Tunnel you should have no problems so long as you are happy driving in close proximity to the wall and other vehicles! I don't like that route because of the numerous speed cameras along the way. As for the ferry, it's fine but probably not worth the effort unless you want to avoid the Blackwall Tunnel and save the Dartford Crossing charge. One thing to watch out for is that the signposts for Abbey Wood as you get close take you on a diversion if you are coming from the A2 and you are better off following the satnav.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for those wonderfully quick replies.

We'll probably stick to the bridge but it depends how adventurous John is feeling by the time we get to a point of making a decision.

We've been to Abbey Wood a few times. I went to school in Greenwich and lived in Bexleyheath before moving to Yorkshire thirty odd years ago so I know south of the river quite well but I imagine driving through north London is likely to be, as Dick says, congested. Mind you, I don't suppose the M25 will be exactly flowing as we'll probably get there by rush hour.

This is only partly a break for us. I have an appointment at King's College Hospital on Weds to discuss having another corneal graft. Right eye this time. We thought we'd take the opportunity to make a week of it and do galleries, visit family and friends etc. Aren't motorhomes wonderful!


Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

peribro said:


> Is your TomTom set up to avoid tolls? I've just put the route in on the online TomTom route planner and it says take the Dartford Crossing then turn right onto the A206 rather than carry on to the A2. The A206 is certainly more direct than the A2. As for the Blackwall Tunnel you should have no problems so long as you are happy driving in close proximity to the wall and other vehicles! I don't like that route because of the numerous speed cameras along the way. As for the ferry, it's fine but probably not worth the effort unless you want to avoid the Blackwall Tunnel and save the Dartford Crossing charge. One thing to watch out for is that the signposts for Abbey Wood as you get close take you on a diversion if you are coming from the A2 and you are better off following the satnav.


Tom Tom wasn't set to avoid tolls. Woolwich ferry seemed to be its first choice, then Blackwall tunnel, then when we wanted an alternative it then asked us if we wanted to avoid tolls and we said No.

Last time we followed the satnav after the crossing it took us along lots of narrow suburban streets with cars parked both sides, speed bumps etc. I think we'll stick to the A2 until Blackfen (used to live there too). To be honest we could easily do this part of the journey without satnav or map but I was unsure about the north London bit.

Chris


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Chris 

I hope i am not too late with this advice.

I note your comment about N. London. It is no problem. Come down the M11 which leads you onto the N.Circular (E) for a short while, come off for the A12 at Redbridge roundabout. Once on the A12 it is dual-carriageway non-stop 40-50mph to the Blackwall Tunnel and when you exit you are on the A2, so you will know your way from there or satnav.

When driving professionally used to use this route to get to Dover if we thought the queue at the bridge would be bad - as it often is.

For Abbey Wood I am sure it will be the quicker route.

Good trip.

Geoff

P.S. If you do not know, to get to the M11 if coming down the A1 you can avoid the M25 by coming off the A1 onto the A14 which leads to the M11 near Cambridge.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*M25 Queue*

I think it's also worth remembering that although southbound M25 traffic can be horrendous approaching the bridge at certain times, it frequently "feels" worse than it is.
I've often joined the M25 at the A13 junction and had to queue on the sliproad, and sometimes on the A13, but 30/35 minutes is all it takes to reach the other side of the toll booths. It just feels much longer.


----------

